# Planting Plants. (basket)



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

I seen some plants in a basket looking thing i was wondering are you suppose to remove this? New to aquarium.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

You can let the roots run free in the substrate, and I think you can plant the basket. Best of Luck.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

up to you. You can keep it potted or take it out, its up to you.


----------



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

Cacatuoides said:


> up to you. You can keep it potted or take it out, its up to you.


It wont affect the growth if i kept it in?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

NoG0ingBack said:


> I seen some plants in a basket looking thing i was wondering are you suppose to remove this? New to aquarium.


NG:

Remove the basket.

You will find some material wrapped around the roots.

Remove the material and untangle the roots.

Then plant the plants.

TR


----------

